# Like us on Facebook!



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

​
Get community news and updates in your Facebook feed. 

See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community. 

Like RouterForums.com on Facebook!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

will anything be all that different if you don't use or go near Facebook???


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like you all I need to right here. :wink:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> I like you all I need to right here. :wink:


ya beat me to it :grin: don't want it, don't need it..been doing just fine without it


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I "liked" routerforums on facebook a while ago - the difference is that you will see other (non members) people post comments to the articles that appear.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I "liked" routerforums on facebook a while ago - the difference is that you will see other (non members) people post comments to the articles that appear.


Skynet comes to mind...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry, ain't never gonna happen!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Never going to happen.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Sorry, ain't never gonna happen!


for something that has never happened an awful lot of spam w/ Facebook in the subject line shows up...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Gee folks, why all the hatred for facebook. It's not a one or the other. If you don't do facebook, no biggie and if you prefer the forum, great.
I'm on facebook - get to keep in touch with friends I haven't seen in person in years.
And my family has a family group - we use it to set up family events - sure beats a thousand emails floating around.

.... and if anyone here wants to look me up on facebook..... Vince Chiarelli


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I joined Facebook out of necessity , as I had this guy from Florida help me figure out how to build my life size Terminator , source parts etc . So I joined as he wanted me to see his gallery with hs collection of statues , so it's the least I could do .

I don't know much about Facebook other than that . I hit the like button on Facebook when I was directed from the above link if it helps


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't use it, Social Networks are an invitation to disaster.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

face book seems to have become a utility...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I`ve tried explaining to Cricket and Admin before that we don`t fit the profile they have in mind but I don`t think they get it. Or maybe they think they can make us change. Good luck with that. My wife hasn`t been able to do it in 40 years.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> face book seems to have become a utility...





Cherryville Chuck said:


> I`ve tried explaining to Cricket and Admin before that we don`t fit the profile they have in mind but I don`t think they get it. Or maybe they think they can make us change. Good luck with that. My wife hasn`t been able to do it in 40 years.


Stick: it is certainly an avenue that allows people to post anything and everything, from stupid cat pictures to heartwarming stories.
Some of the posts, however, are so riduculously off the wall that they make me cringe. However, as with some of the posts here, if it isn't my cup of tea, I stay out of the conversation.

Charles: there are 1213 facebook users that like Routerforums facebook page - wouldn't it be nice if those users became members of this forum. After all, there are woodworkers that live outside of this forum.

I just find it humourous when I read comments like, "not for me" or "I'll never do it". I betcha there was a time when those same comments were being made about a router forum. :grin:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

No Facebook. No way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Skynet...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I`ve tried explaining to Cricket and Admin before that we don`t fit the profile they have in mind but I don`t think they get it. Or maybe they think they can make us change. Good luck with that. My wife hasn`t been able to do it in 40 years.


We have no desire to make anyone change. We like you just the way you are.

Facebook (for those who are already on there) is just another outlet for folks to keep updated with topics and projects on our site. 

It also lets other woodworkers know that this is an amazing community.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Facebook is not that bad. It has reconnected me with people I went to grade school with. They live to far away to see so we chat there. I don't post that much and never anything very personal. lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wife's on it, but I'm not. Lot of dribble as far as I'm concerned. BUT..........I know Scottart says it helps on the business end of things.

HJ

Don't want to but may have to.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Gee folks, why all the hatred for facebook. It's not a one or the other. If you don't do facebook, no biggie and if you prefer the forum, great.
> I'm on facebook - get to keep in touch with friends I haven't seen in person in years.
> And my family has a family group - we use it to set up family events - sure beats a thousand emails floating around.
> 
> .... and if anyone here wants to look me up on facebook..... Vince Chiarelli


Vince I don't hate it I just don't like it.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I reluctantly got on Facebook 2-3 weeks ago to accommodate a classmate. Sometimes, it's great. Most times a lot of trash. I have had to work hard at filtering. I looked at it, but this site seems to better suit my needs for this forum. I will, however, look at the Facebook forum more so that I can make a more informed decision.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If I had _wanted_ 'to connect' with old Highschool classmates I would have done so years ago.
I figure _they_ knew my name _they_ would have contacted _me_ by now. 

I have no use for social media...I hate big crowds.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> If I had _wanted_ 'to connect' with old Highschool classmates I would have done so years ago.
> I figure _they_ knew my name _they_ would have contacted _me_ by now.
> 
> I have no use for social media...I hate big crowds.


I think your classmates took a vote and said "NO"

No wonder the guys want to raid your stash *WHEN YOU'RE NOT THERE* - you need a link to anti-social media :surprise:


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I "liked it" but doubt I will ever use it. I prefer it here just fine. 0


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I think your classmates took a vote and said "NO"
> 
> No wonder the guys want to raid your stash *WHEN YOU'RE NOT THERE* - *you need a link to anti-social media* :surprise:


you can get that on Facebook too...
https://www.facebook.com/originalantisocialmedia


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Vince , my case worker told me that when your on the witness protection program , that Facebook isn't a great idea?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Vince , my case worker told me that when your on the witness protection program , that Facebook isn't a great idea?


Rick

Tell them you work for an insulation company - your identity will be safe


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick
> 
> Tell them you work for an insulation company - your identity will be safe


as installer...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I think your classmates took a vote and said "NO"
No wonder the guys want to raid your stash WHEN YOU'RE NOT THERE - you need a link to anti-social media "
-Vince

I contend that aggression is the default Human condition. 
Been waiting 6 decades for evidence to the contrary... 
(I voted "NO" along with them!)


Heh...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@DaninVan

Ha - now you're quoting Beatles' songs - priceless


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd spend more time working on making the RF a commercial success and less time worrying about facebook 'likes'....

just an opinion!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Shoe Fit*



vchiarelli said:


> @DaninVan
> 
> Ha - now you're quoting Beatles' songs - priceless


Quite lovely up here, on my hill. 0


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Quite lovely up here, on my hill. 0


that it is...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, twist my arm:x


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Same area...close to where I slipped and gibbled my knee before New years.
(Same tree as the other pic)
I'm back hiking, just have to go _around_ my hill for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried it. It just does not appeal to me. I am still on it, but do not really logon much. Every time that I do I see the same people talking about the yummy steak that their wonderful hubby just cooked (with a picture). I am sorry, glad you loved it, move on. I like to call it Fakebook. Maybe I am too set in my ways. Either way I am OK to live my life without it. More peaceful without it. Just my opinion. I was joking and said " I don't even like people who like Facebook". I did this in person, I did not post it. Well someone took offense to it. So now I just stay out of it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

.yes I do...

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Problem with attachment fixed (Stick)


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick
> 
> Tell them you work for an insulation company - your identity will be safe


That is funny. :laugh2:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> No Facebook. No way.


Yup , change is bad


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rain Forest*



Stick486 said:


> .yes I do...
> 
> .


That whole area was a mudbowl 20 years ago; clearcut.
The new owners hydroseeded it and now it's a healthy young mixed conifer forest. When we moved up here in '03 the trees were basically shrub like with lots of smallish Alders and Cherry, some Western Maple.
Now the Alder and Cherry are being starved by the teenage D. Firs and Hemlock...Mother Nature doing what she does best.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

success story...
good to hear...


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a hard enough time working full time, doing the work around here, keeping up with this form, and tying to get some shop time so I will not sign up. I am not on face book at all.
Allen


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I heard Facebook lost over 5000 sexual predators the week there stocks went public and people lost money


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wait...What?*



TheCableGuy said:


> I heard Facebook lost over 5000 sexual predators the week there stocks went public and people lost money


Who signs up for Facebook and says 'Hobbies: Sex Deviant'? :surprise:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheCableGuy View Post
I heard Facebook lost over 5000 sexual predators the week there stocks went public and people lost money



DaninVan said:


> Who signs up for Facebook and says 'Hobbies: Sex Deviant'? :surprise:


Um! Give me another clue, all I'm seeing are the trees!:wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Seriously, where's the connection between pervs and shareholders?

If I had to guess I'd suggest that the vast majority of shares are traded by High Frequency Trades, not average folks (like us), never mind "sexual predators".
High-Frequency Trading (HFT) Definition | Investopedia

If 5K questionable participants bailed out, maybe it had something to do with Facebook's snoopiness?
Facebook scans chats and posts for criminal activity - CNET


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Facebook scans chats and posts for criminal activity - CNET[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, there is no privacy anymore. It is just an illusion. Most people don't even bother to read the EULA (End User License Agreement) when they accept software, access, or usage of anything on the net. If people to time to read, understand, and analyze what they are giving up it would scare the living bejesus out of them.

Not that what Facebook does hasn't probably prevented a lot of sickos from taking advantage but how much does it miss? In the meantime it probes into your life, and I would like to know how often it flags and fosters problems for innocent people.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Seriously, where's the connection between pervs and shareholders?
> 
> If I had to guess I'd suggest that the vast majority of shares are traded by High Frequency Trades, not average folks (like us), never mind "sexual predators".
> High-Frequency Trading (HFT) Definition | Investopedia
> ...


Jay Leno said it during his monologue back in 2012 . Not me lol


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't post on facebook or tweet, I just shout out thoughts at random. So far I have two followers. I think they might be cops.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hare Hare*



Gaffboat said:


> I don't post on facebook or tweet, I just shout out thoughts at random. So far I have two followers. I think they might be cops.


That, or apprenticing acolytes ... :x


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That, or apprenticing acolytes ... :x


not to them...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Was it something Yoko said?...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

she lifted her arm...

she was in PB...
somebody said .. what do you think..
I said Hairy...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> she lifted her arm...
> 
> she was in PB...
> somebody said .. what do you think..
> I said Hairy...


Hairy krishna?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hairy krishna?


south of that...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with you Vince! I like FB too! Since joining, a few years back, I've hooked up with classmates from grade school, high school and the old neighborhood. Even had a grade school and neighborhood reunion (in person) thanks to FB. And it's also a cheap method to stay in touch with family that are far away!


----------



## DuanePhillips (May 19, 2017)

I liked It!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I logged in and clicked on the Like button . I thought it was the least I could do


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I am sorry so many seem to dislike Facebook. I am on it and it has helped me make friends with people that I would not normally meet. I see Facebook as it is what you make it.



Gary


----------



## Dortotto (May 14, 2021)

I think it's best to use Instagram to attract an audience that is interested in this topic.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Dortotto


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Carolyntgi


----------

